# Yao looked like he wanted to kill this guy



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Yao don't often look this mad. If I were that small Aussie guy, I would STFU.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Doesnt look like he wants to kill the guy but more like "WTF is your problem"


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He looks more and more like a gangster now which is good. Fear the Yao!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

"where the **** were you during all-star weekend"


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao needs to be more aggressive...looks like he's got it now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> Yao don't often look this mad. If I were that small Aussie guy, I would STFU.


haha nice it scares me a little


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

wow imagin looking up at a pissed of yao i think common sense will kick in and whether u want to or not u stfu and quickly


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks like he is saying to him "you wanna a piece of me b-i-a-t-c-h" I'm from the Southside of Shanghai :curse: , I DON'T PLAY DAT, I KICK YO ARSE LIKE IN HOUSTON:upset: . . .Run yo butt over with my ESCALADE!:mad2:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

that mother****er did a lot of **** in that game, I was amazed that Yao didn't punch him right in his face


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> that mother****er did a lot of **** in that game, I was amazed that Yao didn't punch him right in his face


haha glen saville must be looking to die


----------

